# .jar Datei mit Doppelklick öffnen



## KeineAhnung123 (30. Nov 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite mit Eclipse und ich kriege es einfach nicht hin eine .jar Datei zu erstellen die man per Doppelklick öffnen kann. Per Konsole über "java -jar Datei.jar" klappt das wunderbar, aber eben nicht mit Doppelklick.

Also wie gesagt, ich arbeite mit Eclipse und mache das über "Export - Runnable jar File ..."

Mache ich dann:

Package required librarys into generated jar dann bekomm ich folgende Meldung beim öffnen per Doppelklick: Could not find the main class package.class. Progam will exit.

Mach ich:

Extract required librarys into generated jar dann tut sich beim Doppelklicken gar nichts.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## tuttle64 (30. Nov 2011)

Mit Doppelklick funktioniert nur, wenn die Dateierweiterung mit einer Applikation verlinkt ist z.B. ein doc-File ist mit Word und ein xls mit Excel verlinkt etc. Um ein Jar fest mit einer Applikation zu verlinken, kannst Du das File mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken - Öffnen mit -> Standardprogramm auswählen. Bei mir erscheint dann u.a. Java (TM) Platform SE Binary und wenn ich Java auswähle, öffnet sich das File mit einem Doppelklick. Bei mir habe ich die jars nicht fest verlinkt, sondern die paar Male wo ich das brauche mache ich ein Öffnen mit und dann direkt Java auswählen.


----------



## KeineAhnung123 (30. Nov 2011)

Auch wenn ich das per Rechtsklick - öffnen mit Java... mache bekomme ich die gleichen Meldungen wie per Doppelklick!?


----------



## Mofi (30. Nov 2011)

Ein auf Konsolenbasiertes Javaprogramm kann man so nicht öffnen. 
Du könntest eine Batch-datei schreiben. Schau mal in den FAQ's dazu steht dort auch etwas.

In die Batch-Datei schreibst du dann genau das rein, was du normalerweise auf Konsole schreibenw ürdest um dein Programm zu starten und diese Batch-Datei kann man dann mit Doppelklick öffnen.


----------



## MarderFahrer (30. Nov 2011)

Du musst ja auch bei der jar Erstellung die Main Methode als Startpunkt angeben.

Drück mal nicht sofort auf "Finish" sobald der Finish Button in dem Wizard vorhanden ist, sonder geh den Wizard weiter durch mit "Next". Irgendwann müsstest du auf eine Option stossen, die mit der Main Methode zu tun hat. Sobald das angegeben ist, sollte sich die jar auch öffnen lassen.


----------



## KeineAhnung123 (30. Nov 2011)

Wenn ich auf next klicke komme ich direkt wieder zum letzten Menüpunkt wo ich nur noch die beiden Sachen die  zu den oben genannten Fehlern führen anwählen kann. Von main Methode o.ä. steht da nix


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2011)

Bei meinem Eclipse gibt es "Export... Runnable Jar File" nicht, aber "Export... Jar File".
Wenn ich hierüber Programme exportiere wird mir auf der letzten Ansicht des Wizzards die Möglichkeit gegeben ein bestehendes Manifest File einzubinden oder die Main class anzugeben.


----------



## KeineAhnung123 (30. Nov 2011)

Wenn ich das über .jar File und nicht über runable versuche hab ich da auch was mit manifest auf der letzten seite... was muss da rein?


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2011)

KeineAhnung123 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das über .jar File und nicht über runable versuche hab ich da auch was mit manifest auf der letzten seite... was muss da rein?


Nichts, Du musst nur über den "Browse" Button (vermutlich ganz unten) die Klasse auswählen welche die zu startende main Methode enthält.


----------



## KeineAhnung123 (30. Nov 2011)

Dann bekomm ich aber wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie immer


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2011)

KeineAhnung123 hat gesagt.:


> Dann bekomm ich aber wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie immer


gleiche Fehlermeldung heisst: "Could not find the main class..."?
Öffne das jar mal mit einem Zip Tool hol die darin enthaltene Manifest Datei, öffne Sie mit einem Texteditor und poste mal hier den Inhalt

Hab gerade gelesen mit "java -jar Datei.jar" kann das Programm gestartet werden? Dann sollte ja eingentlich bereits eine passende Manifest Datei enthalten sein? Wie schaut die Dateiverknüpfung zu jar-Files auf dem Rechner aus?


----------



## KeineAhnung123 (30. Nov 2011)

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Class-Path: .
Main-Class: temp.Temperatur

Also das Icon auf der erstellten Datei ist das Java Icon. Aber es lässt sich halt nicht öffnen...


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2011)

Schau dir Mal auf Deinem System die Datei Verknüpfung zum jar File an. Eventuell wird da noch eine ältere JRE (< 1.5) verwendet. Bei solchen Sachen hatte ich auch schon diese Fehlermeldung - obwohl sie eigentlich garnicht zum Fehler passt.


----------



## KeineAhnung123 (30. Nov 2011)

Öffnen mit: Java(TM) Platform SE binary


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2011)

Das ist grundsätzlich mal nicht falsch ;-)
Geh mal auf "Erweitert" und bei der Aktion open auf "Bearbeiten"


----------



## KeineAhnung123 (30. Nov 2011)

Wenn ich auf erweitert gehe kommt nichts mit bearbeiten!?


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2011)

Ist irgendwo der Pfad zur JRE zu sehen?

Oder direkt in der Registry unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT zu .jar nachschauen.


----------



## Chizzo (30. Nov 2011)

Jetzt komm ich net mehr mit...

also: Rechtsklick auf die Datei, Eigenschaften, Erweitert oder? Da komm ich aber nur in die "Erweiterten Attribute"...


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2011)

Nein, nicht Rechtsklick auf die Datei.
Im Datei Explorer (gilt für Win XP, für Vista und Win 7 weiss ich's gerade nicht, ausser dass es da ein bisschen anders ist) im Menü unter Extras--> Ordneroptionen... auf den Reiter Dateitypen nach jar suchen.

Am effektivsten ist allerdings der Weg über die Registry.


----------



## Chizzo (30. Nov 2011)

Dann kommt folgendes in der Registry:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT
-jarfile
-shell
-open
-command

Daten: "C:\Progam Files(x86)\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe" -jar "%1" %*


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2011)

Dann scheint es daran nicht zu liegen.
Mit welcher Java Version entwickelst Du?
kannst du das jar eventuell mal hier hochladen?


----------



## Chizzo (30. Nov 2011)

JDK 1.7.0_01

aber in dem Verzeichnis wo das liegt hab ich auch JRE7

Versteh nicht warum der in der Registry die Zuweisung zu JRE6 hat...


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2011)

Chizzo hat gesagt.:


> Versteh nicht warum der in der Registry die Zuweisung zu JRE6 hat...


Weil es noch kein offizielles JRE7 gibt, nur zusammen mit dem JDK7.
Ich hab hier nur JRE5 und kannst nicht testen, aber vermutlich würde bei dir funktioniern, wenn du den Kompilerlevel runtersetzen würdest oder die Dateiverknüpfung auf Deine JRE7 anpasst.


----------



## Chizzo (30. Nov 2011)

Verrätst du mir auch wie ich das mache?


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2011)

Ich nehme mal an Du hast kein Windows XP. Auf anderen Systemen weiss ich es gerade nicht, geht's auch nicht unbedingt so einfach.

Wenn Du vorsichtig bist kannst Du ja in der Registry den Pfad anpassen. Die Optionen übernimmst Du einfach.


----------



## Chizzo (30. Nov 2011)

Ich habe jetzt ein älteres JDK draufgemacht allerdings findet Eclipse das jetzt nicht mehr... wo stell ich das ein in Eclipse?


----------



## Chizzo (30. Nov 2011)

Wunderbar. Klappt jetzt alles! Mit dem älteren JDK lässt es sich problemlos per Doppelklick öffnen.

Vielen Dank!!!


----------

